# Car Tax



## trev1947 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excuse me for being a bit thick, but going to UK over Xmas and New Year, what is the form for taxing ones vehicle.
As it should be taxed from 1st Jan, can I tax it before I go.
Any help will be gratefully received.

Trev Jones


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

trev1947 said:


> Excuse me for being a bit thick, but going to UK over Xmas and New Year, what is the form for taxing ones vehicle.
> As it should be taxed from 1st Jan, can I tax it before I go.
> Any help will be gratefully received.
> 
> Trev Jones


I doubt it but wouldn't worry too much as I understand you are required to get the tax during January.

If you are very concerned then you should be able to pay it on-line from the UK. Last year the online system didn't start until 5th January.

Pete


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I doubt it but wouldn't worry too much as I understand you are required to get the tax during January.
> 
> If you are very concerned then you should be able to pay it on-line from the UK. Last year the online system didn't start until 5th January.
> 
> Pete


Peter ,
Do you know the link ?
As I too will be away over January .
Many thanks. 
Simon.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't think that you need to worry, the grace period ran into February last year.


----------



## trev1947 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you people for your quick responses, I can now sleep with a clear conscious and have , hopefully, a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year back in Blighty.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We never pay ours until the second half or January as the queues have gone down by then


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

sjg-uk said:


> Peter ,
> Do you know the link ?
> As I too will be away over January .
> Many thanks.
> Simon.


Last year's link was: http://rtd.mcw.gov.cy/ I presume this year it will be the same. I think you may also be able to pay it directly through Cyprus bank sites too.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Last year's link was: http://rtd.mcw.gov.cy/ I presume this year it will be the same. I think you may also be able to pay it directly through Cyprus bank sites too.
> 
> Pete


Is the same address


----------



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, can anyone share with me the cost of car tax in cyprus, thank you


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

lucylocket said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone share with me the cost of car tax in cyprus, thank you


Not really. I can only just afford mine.

:lol:

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It depends on the size of the engine, the emmissions etc etc. So without more information about your car no one can answer your question.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It depends on the size of the engine, the emmissions etc etc. So without more information about your car no one can answer your question.


This seem to be the newest tax table

A little hard to understand but doable.

The tax is euro per cc enginesize

http://www.cyprusdriving.net/documents/Road_Tax_Rates_Cyprus.pdf

Anders


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

trev1947 said:


> Excuse me for being a bit thick, but going to UK over Xmas and New Year, what is the form for taxing ones vehicle.
> As it should be taxed from 1st Jan, can I tax it before I go.
> Any help will be gratefully received.
> 
> Trev Jones


you can pay car tax through the JCC Smart Link website aswell :clap2:


----------



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Not really. I can only just afford mine.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Pete


Sorry Pete worded it wrong, I assume it goes by engine size, it was one of my small questions on my very long list of things to find out. We are moving over in Feb, removal people booked, dog flight booked, getting nervous now!
I find the forum very helpful though, hopefully we will other expats and new friendships


----------

